# India Beyond the Metros



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

I am starting this thread to feature mostly unknown cities and towns (as well as some urbanized villages) across India.

Such cities and towns are typically home to low-medium rise buildings, although one might also see some new highrises in the making.

To start things off, here are some pictures from the town of Nashik in the state Maharashtra in Western India. Nashik is an upcoming town with some interesting new developments.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nashik, Maharashtra, Western India*

Here are some pics form the Bhujbal MET educational campus - designed by EnvironPlanners. All photos taken from the EnvironPlanners website, all copyrights with them.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nashik (contd.)*

Another educational campus from EnvironPlanners - all photo credits w. them


----------



## ssfan (Sep 4, 2005)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice modern buildings Chitrakaar...

How many inhabitants does Nashik have?


Cheers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting thread with those modern buildings from India cities  very nice


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

I became surprised.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Folks, thnks for all your comments.

Isakres - Nashik's extended urban area is the 4th largest in the state of Maharashtra and 2008 pop. estimates suggest 1.6 mill. residents.

Much of the population growth has taken place just in the last 5 yrs.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Nashik*

All Photo Credits: EnvironPlanners











Some Corporate Guest Houses/Training centres


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

A newer corporate building:


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Neat!!!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some more Corporate Campuses in Nashik (Pics credit EnvironPlanners)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

very poor country


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I love everything, very nice. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

juancito said:


> I love everything, very nice. Thanks for the photos.


Juancito - thnks and u r most welcome. Ur Dominican Rep. threads r just grt.
Quite an eye-opener - Santo Domingo seems like a very attractive city!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Nashik*

Some glimpses of newer residences in Nashik - all pics from EnvironPlanners.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

All pics from EnvironPlanners

More new homes from Nashik:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice pictures of the wealthy places in India


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Nashik*

Pics (c) EnvironPlanners


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nashik Street Views*

Images from web photo blogs. All rights w. the local photogrphers.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

From EnvironPlanners:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Photos from var. web blogs - all thnks to the orig. photographers


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

These Nashik homes are surprisingly stylish...!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new buildings, houses are looking very nice


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Sangli-Miraj Maharashtra*

Christoph, Sikal - thnks for ur comments.

Here are some pictures from the Sangli-Miraj urban area (pop. roughly .6 mil
)

Pictures from architect sites and web blogs - all rights w. the orig. photgraphers.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Sangli Residences and Interiors*

Some residences and interiors from the town of Sangli 

Pics (C) Architect Sunil Patil


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## -X- (Dec 13, 2008)

chitrakaar said:


>


They forgot to buy a good car


----------



## castlerock (Sep 3, 2005)

You never know. Maybe its their domestic help who came in a car.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*The historic town of Kolhapur, Mahrashtra*

Kolhapur (urban pop. roughly .7-.8 mil) is a historic and developing town in SW Maharashtra.

Here are some pictures of its historic buidlings (modern arch. to follow)

All pics from various web blogs - all credit to the orig. photogrpahers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Kolhapur: Some Commercial Buildings*

Pics from Arch. Sunil Patil's website, misc. web photo blogs and Pooja Developers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Kolhapur (contd.)*

Some Kolhapur Condos

Pics (c) Pooja Developers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some Kolhapur apartments, office/mall and bar interiors 

photos (c) arch. Sunil Patil


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Kolhapur Residential Areas*

Here are pics of some newer residential areas in Kolhapur

Pics (c) Arch. Sunil Patil


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow - wouldn't have expected such snazzy resid. areas in Kolhapur! Cool!


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

Gorgeous modern houses and schools for India! Very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Walchand College Of Engg. Sangli, Maharashtra - Library*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Kolhapur Homes*

Sikal, Chevre - thnks for the comments!

Here are some more from Kolhapur - all pics (c) arch. Sunil Patil


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

More pics (c) Arch. Sunil Patil


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool terrace gazebo!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Kolhapur (contd.)*

Pics (c) Arch. Sunil Patil


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Kolhapur Apartments and Town Homes*

Pics (c) Sankalp builders


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

More Hubli (c) Kembhavi Architects


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hubli (contd)*


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Hubli*

Rajesh, thnks!

Here are some more (c) Kembhavi Arch.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Hubli, Karnataka*

pic (c) Kembhavi Arch


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

pics from web photo blogs - (c) the orig. photographers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Interiors (c) Kembhavi Arch.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hubli Residences*

(c) Kembhavi Arch.


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool interiors (on this page and prev.)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hubli Homes*

(c) Kumar Karadi Arch.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

(c) Arch. Vivek Pawar


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

sikal said:


> Cool interiors (on this page and prev.)


Yes, I agree!!!!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Mysore, Karnataka*

Here are some pictures of Mysore - a city with a rich heritage, and now emerging as a hight-tech extension of Bangalore. 

Pics from var. web blogs - all credit to the local photographers.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Mysore, Lalitha Mahal*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Infosys Campus, Mysore*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Infosys Campus Mysore*

Images from various web blogs - all thnks to the orig. photographers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Mangalore, Coastal Karnataka*

Pics (c) Norman Pinto







































As u can see from these pics....Mangalore is a city of hills...in fact it was referred to as the _"city of 7 hills"_. Now, as it has grown, it encompases more than 7 hills!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Not bad!!!!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Mangalore Residential Hi-Rises*

Pics Inland Dev.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice pictures.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Residential Mangalore*

Juancito..thnks!!!

some pics from Shakti-Durga


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Mangalore, Coastal Karnataka*

pics from Plama Dev.


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Not bad for Mangalore..the set from Inland Dev. looks pretty good!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bellary, Karnataka*

(pics from Panoramio)

The airport










Suburban Township


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

pics from Picasa

Campus of one of the engineering colleges in the city:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Udupi, Karnataka*

Street views from the University town of *Udupi * (pop. 2010 est.imate: approx. 150,000) in South Coastal Karnataka:

(All pics courtesy SSC forummer Engineer.Akash)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

What an amazing thread that showcases Smaller towns of India!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, interesting photos from India once again


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Some Udupi Apts*

Pic courtesy engineer.akash










Pics previously posted by engineer.akash on an India forum thread:-

From Daijiworld










From Shambhavi Bldrs:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Udupi (contd.)*

Anshul, Christos thnks!!!

Some more from Udupi (pics from Panoramio and Picasa)

A hotel followed by some apt. blocks


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Udupi apts.*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Udupi, Karnataka*

Pics from Mandavi Bldrs


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Sunderban, West Bengal*


Tiger Hill Camp and Resort
Sunderban is known for its Royal Bengal Tiger...but I am going to leave it to you to find one when you visit there for real.
For now, I am going to stick to showcasing Bengali etiquettes even in such dangerous but beautiful place as the Sunderbans. 

Taking the ferry



























On the way

















from flickr

a walk around the resort villas









tiger watching


















lets take a boat ride in the deep jungles









Sunderban Security Force, keeping us safe.









what is this?









back to camp









going for a tour of the beautiful Bengal country side









back home, sharing animal pics
i got to see a spotted deer









and a fiddle crab, yippie


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Raichack, West Bengal*
India's Hamptons








































































Ffort Raddison- Luxury Resort and Spa








from flickr


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Durgapur, West Bengal*
Bengal's Industry Hub





























Suburban Durgapur under construction
















































































from flickr


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Mandarmoni Beach, West Bengal*


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Murshidabad, West Bengal
*[/SIZE][/B]Bengal's First Capital City



Hazardwari Palace












































from flickr









cc:Aniruddha Bose

Bara Imambara


















Katra Mosque


















Old Mosque









Michaelangelo Statue 









Raja Jagat Seth's Garden Home, India's First Zoo(private)









Temple








from flickr

Rani Bhavani of Natore's Temple complex

















from flickr


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Kalna, West Bengal*


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Mirik, West Bengal*



www.team-bhp.com






























































from flickr


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Examples of Traditional Architecture, Udupi, Karnataka*



christos-greece said:


> Those houses except they are colorful, but also are very nice structures


Christos, thnks!!!

Here are some pics by Sonia Shaukat (Picasa) from a Museum of Traditional Arts, Crafts and Architecture in Udupi:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Also from Sonia Shaukat


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Udupi, SW Karnataka*

Also in the more traditional vein:

(These pices from Kirsten, Picasa)





































And a village school!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Chikamagalur, Karnataka*

Chikmagalur is a small town of roughly 125,000 that is slowly emerging as a tourist destination as several coffee estates in the region have also begun to take in tourists.

Here are some pics from Kirsten (Picasa)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Chikmagalur (cntd.)*


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Chikmagalur, Karnataka*

Groentje - thnks!!!

Pics from Panoramio

The countryside around Chikmagalur



















A school










An engineering College


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Chikmagalur Residences and Tourist Lodges/Hotels*

Pics from Panoramio and Tourist Sites


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Chikmagalur: More Tourist Lodges and Hotels*

Pics from various tourism sites


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

The Municipal Corporation Building


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Faridabad, Haryana, Northern India*

Faridabad is a million-plus industrial city SE of Delhi with a sizeable middle class population.

Here are some pics from Panoramio (all credit to the orig. potographers)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Some Faridabad Residences*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely Awesome !!!

World can learn a lot from Indians!


----------

